# sticky stuff?



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

I bought a plastic shelf, bucket, container whatever you wanna call it, from the dollar store that would work fantastic as a house for Zeph. The only problem is I am finding it IMPOSSIBLE to take the glue/sticky stuff that the label left behind on it. One- anyone has a secret to get rid of this stuff? We have a bottle of goo be gone or whatever in my house, but its toxic T-T and two. you think this glue will even be a bother, or a worry for zeph? Toxic or anything like that.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

You can try rubbing alcohol...sometimes works. You can use the goo be gone also but just thoroughly wash the items with soap and rinse several times. It's kind of oily & smelly stuff but it does come off plastic without getting sucked into it or anything...just WASH VERY VERY WELL so there is absolutely no residue left from it :shock: 

I doubt the glue is even an issue aside from being a pain cleaning wise


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Nail polish remover will remove a lot of things, just be sure it's rinsed off very well.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried vinegar? Yeh I know some of you are going Kalandra and her vinegar, but seriously the stuff has so many uses.

Mix warm water, vinegar & a little liquid dish detergent together. Soak a paper towel in the solution and rub it on the adhesive then let the paper towel sit on it for several minutes, then remove the paper towel and scrape away. It should come off easier. It doesn't work on all adhesives, but I've had it work on quite a few on plastic items.


----------



## kaZombie (Sep 12, 2011)

Tried vinegar- tried nail polish remover D: It's still like lightly sticky and driving me insane now XD Put it through the dishwasher too- NOPE. It's just like really lightly there. I'm just worried that Zephyr will get curious and lick it or something. Only god knows what is in dollar store stuff.


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

you can use a razor blade to scrape it off or W-d 40 which is just fish oil.


----------

